# HELP!! Can't leave dog home alone!



## whitefawkes (Jul 20, 2011)

This... is Bear ... at 3 months old.








Bear is now 8 months old, 65 lbs, and has more strength than a 165lb adult human male. We can't leave him at home. In the bedroom he's flipped the bed off the bed frame and onto the closet, then chewed up the bed springs. He's torn up a wicker basket, and has chewed on the underside of a 130 year old chair.

In our apartment we have a T shaped corridor between two bedrooms, a bathroom, and a living room. We've decided that's a good place to put him when we go out, but he always manages to get out!!!



At first we started with the baby gate. He jumped over it easily!
We then constructed a barricade with two 40lb Tupperware boxes, and a sheet of Masonite. He pulled the Masonite down then pushed the boxes aside.
I tried to add more weight today with some more Tupperware, and adding another "level" to the Masonite - for more height.

WHAT CAN I DO!? We walk him _constantly_, and even when he is _worn out_ ... he still manages to muster up enough strength to move the barrier we've constructed. We considered larger baby gates, but most of them run 3 feet. He can EASILY jump 4 feet, and move at least 80 - 90lbs WITH NO PROBLEM! We can't leave him in the living room. Our blinds have been destroyed, and the _above mentioned_ have also been destroyed! At this point *I have been considering buying a sheet of wood with some door hinges*, and making a "door".

*HELP! HELP! HELP! HELP! HELP!! ;_; *The only other option is to find a new owner for Bear, because we can't be around Bear 100% of the time - and (like most people) we do have lives outside of our apartment! Movies, restaurants, _JOBS_ ... we can't sacrifice these things to keep our dog from destroying our HOUSE!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds ilke a very strong dog crate is in order for him, for his safety and your sanity. Is there a reason why he is not crate trained?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Crate.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned crating him yet?


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Has anyone mentioned crating him yet?


You think? :shocked:

BTW BR870, your GSD looks a lot like my Sasha.


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont mean to be crude, but Bear needs some outside time, just stand outside and let him run around in circles. I have a 4month old female, she would do the same if she stayed inside all day. I actually wake up 2-3 times a night worrying about what she is doing while im sleeping, lol. I bring her up to work, old owner's dog pen, then take her home and walk her when i get off work. I think your puppy needs some space, you are going to have to devote time AWAY from your personal life in order to treat the dog correctly, mine is like raising a child that smells like puppy.
Best of luck, if you can sacrafice time for the dog, then u might want a cat.


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

can't


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Heavy Duty Dog Crate - Indestructible Dog Crates - Pet Strollers - Pet Carriers


you need a level 3 from the sounds of things. probably a 42-46" but that boy needs to be crated.


----------



## jillian (Mar 5, 2010)

You definitely need to crate him when your at work and away!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Crate training is a must! It is not cruel and if you don't do that immediately, you will regret it. Buy a good crate, start by putting treats in it and making it a safe, happy place. Do not punish your dog with the crate. If you need to, put it in your bedroom so he is not alone. Make it a positive experience. He will cry, count on that. A blanket over the crate helps as well. Leave a radio on to soothing music when you are gone while he is in the crate. give him a large kong with peanut butter in it to keep him occupied. Just be sure to make it positive. Lots of praise when he goes in it. Not to criticize, but crate training should have been started as soon as you got your dog. He will get used to it, you just need to be patient and strong if he cries. Would be good to start using it while you are home when you go to bed as well. Really hope this helps.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Give your dog and yourself some sanity. Put him in a crate. Certainly nothing wrong with a dog spending time in a crate, whether you are home or not. My girl is almost 9 months old and goes into her crate and sleeps during the day with the door open. She happily goes in herself. If I can't leave her outside to play when I am in town, then she goes in the crate. My yard is enclosed by 6ft high chain link fence and most the time she is outside when I am at work, but she has no issues being inside in the crate.
Dogs learn to love their crates, its their place to chew a bone, sleep, relax or just vet out. Get your dog a crate.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i would definitely put him in a crate for the sake of your things as well as his *safety*. and if you do get a crate, make sure it is strong bc my dog busted out of his on a few occasions. he spent his days in his crate while we were at work up until a few months ago. no amount of exercise i could give him before work (short of waking up at like 3 am) could tire him out for the day while we were gone. he is now almost 16 months and is out of his crate, but only has access to the kitchen and bedroom. at 8 months, there was no way in heck i could leave him out. i still have to have mostly everything out of his reach while i'm gone, but he doesn't do any damage to the house. the sucky part of crating him during the day was that when he came out of it he would be ON FIRE for hours on end. nobody said it was easy...but so many people manage to make it work. you may be up later at night or have to miss out on some things you may want to do so the dog isn't always in his crate, but welcome to dog ownership my friend! i have found owning a gsd takes up quite a bit of my time


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Crate training is a must! It is not cruel and if you don't do that immediately, you will regret it. Buy a good crate, start by putting treats in it and making it a safe, happy place. Do not punish your dog with the crate. If you need to, put it in your bedroom so he is not alone. Make it a positive experience. He will cry, count on that. A blanket over the crate helps as well. Leave a radio on to soothing music when you are gone while he is in the crate. give him a large kong with peanut butter in it to keep him occupied. Just be sure to make it positive. Lots of praise when he goes in it. Not to criticize, but crate training should have been started as soon as you got your dog. He will get used to it, you just need to be patient and strong if he cries. Would be good to start using it while you are home when you go to bed as well. Really hope this helps.


I am new at this but I think I have had it easier than some of the nightmare stories because I read this forum early and crated. This poster is exactly right. Crate!!


----------



## whitefawkes (Jul 20, 2011)

*The crate*

*On the matter of the Crate:* We do have a crate. HOWEVER, Bear has ingeniously managed to PRY the iron bars apart and attempt to wedge himself free of the crate - and inevitably gets himself stuck. The first time we tried crate training he flipped the bottom lock and tried to push himself out, getting himself stuck on his collar. My boyfriend came home last week to Bear bloody, cut, and with the fur on the top of his nose shredded. I was in the hospital and couldn't watch him while my boyfriend was at work. On top of that, while panicking with his head stuck between the iron bars he managed to chew up the carpet straight down the cement.

We have tried to crate train. _He is too strong, and always gets himself hurt_. Any other suggestions?

Also, if a crate is the only thing that fellow GSD owners feel is the best solution ... could anyone recommend a brand? We inherited our crate from my boyfriend's father whom used to own Presa Canario/Golden Lab mix, so you would think it would be able to withstand some wear and tear. But no... iron bars all bent ...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Heavy duty crate. (See KZoppa's post above)

I'll Be Home Soon by Patricia McConnell. (it's a short, cheap booklet on separation anxiety that is very informative and helpful)

Trainer.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Has your dog taken any classes? Build confidence so he is not so upset at being alone? What about a doggie day care once or twice a week? Just some ideas. chance has been going to daycare once a week and I have definitely seen an improvement in his stress level. He has issues since we were burglarized and this is helping him. More socialization with other dogs and pp throughout the day. Just an idea. There are also, and hate to say it, but if nothing else works, mild meds that could calm him down and get him used to being alone in the crate? there are plug ins with calming scents that can help too? Shane was terrible in the crate, but never hurt himself. That is honestly beyond my experience. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Since it seems to have been missed with round one, i'll post it again

Heavy Duty Dog Crate - Indestructible Dog Crates - Pet Strollers - Pet Carriers


I'm serious when i say look at these crates. The level 3 is specifically for escape artists and there's no way he'd be able to pry the bars. basically, think prison cell. This was the crates recommended to me pretty heavily when we had a destructive escape artist. She suffered from pretty bad seperation anxiety. You have to find a crate that will hold him. Its not going to be cheap but its cheaper than replacing everything you own and paying damage desposits like crazy when you move out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like you want to get rid of Bear
because you're not a serious dog owner.
you don't want to train and socialize everyday
many times a day. wow, did you think of crating Bear?
how about a puppy class then an OB class? don't blame
your dog for his behaviour blame yourself for not making
time for your dog.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Since it seems to have been missed with round one, i'll post it again
> 
> Heavy Duty Dog Crate - Indestructible Dog Crates - Pet Strollers - Pet Carriers


Wow, that looks like an awesome crate! I wish I had known about it whenever Jazz was a puppy. Fortunately he eventually adapted and now has free reign.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

whitefawkes said:


> *On the matter of the Crate:* We do have a crate. HOWEVER, Bear has ingeniously managed to PRY the iron bars apart and attempt to wedge himself free of the crate - and inevitably gets himself stuck.


That's where the "training" comes in. You need to get your dog to understand that the crate is his home and introduce it slowly. At first you don't even shut the door, and you very gradually increase the time he is in it. My youngest will go into the crate to take a nap while I am on the computer. He didn't like the crate when he was a puppy, but he learned that it was your home. 

I don't know how you introduced the crate, maybe you tried to do it correctly maybe not. But now the crate is a painful place and it will take more work to get your dog to love it. 

I have crates in my car that are heavier wire made by Midwest especially for minivans and SUVs. I doubt if he could get out of those, but you should still try to make the crate a fun place and not a "cage".

If you would like to use the hallway as his place, start teaching him "place". Put a dog bed in the section you want him to stay and have him go to it and lay down. Gradually increase the time you have him stay there. Reward him with his favorite thing. That could be food, a toy, or a fun game of tug with you. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this is where you're so wrong and know nothing about dog
ownership. having a dog is total sacrifice. find a good home
for your dog. make sure the new owners know sacrifice is what it's all
about. having a dog is a sacrifice and a total inconvenience. as a responsible owner the sacrifice and inconvenience doesn't matter. besides
once the dog is trained and socialized it becomes a peice of cake.



whitefawkes said:


> at 3 months we do have lives outside of our apartment! Movies, restaurants, _JOBS_ ... we can't sacrifice these things to keep our dog from destroying our HOUSE!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Hate to say, I kind of agree with this to a point. I can't remember the last time I went to a movie cause I had to buy meds for chance or pay for vet bills, etc. and I don't go out on weeknights cause I don't want to leave my dog alone after being at work all day. How much time is your dog REALLY spending alone? This may have A LOT to do with your dogs separation issues unfortunately.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

and i have to point out that you can still have a life and be a responsible pet owner. I have two kids under the age of 4, two dogs, and two cats. My husband works full time in the military and is going to be starting a second full time over night job in the next week as well. I work from home, manage the kids and the animals and still, somehow we manage to train the dogs and have social lives outside of the house. Sad to say its sounds like this is more of a selfish situation and the innocent involved is the dog. If you cant sacrifice for an animal you're supposed to love, who doG forbid, needs training to be that good dog everyone wishes they had. These dogs arent born perfectly trained out the gate. Takes work and if you're not for it, you shouldnt have the animal. if your social life is so important, so much so, you cant take the time to involve your dog AND train him, perhaps it would be best for him to be rehomed with someone who would take the time to work with him and train him and love him. Someone who knows the breed... just saying.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Now i gave you an idea for a good solid crate... twice. Its up to you if you're willing to sacrifice for him and put in the time to work with him. The question is not, how good is the dog for me but how good am i for the dog? If you're good for him, you'll work with him. A little sacrifice never killed anyone. Trust me. I speak from experience. I had two dogs living in an apartment when i was 18. not small dogs either. Both GSDs. I made the decision that going to a movie or eating out wasnt nearly as important as taking care of them and managing their training and guess what! Not going to movies or eating out as often, saved us a great deal of money. We were able to take a mini vacation and actually enjoy it.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> and i have to point out that you can still have a life and be a responsible pet owner. I have two kids under the age of 4, two dogs, and two cats. My husband works full time in the military and is going to be starting a second full time over night job in the next week as well. I work from home, manage the kids and the animals and still, somehow we manage to train the dogs and have social lives outside of the house. Sad to say its sounds like this is more of a selfish situation and the innocent involved is the dog. If you cant sacrifice for an animal you're supposed to love, who doG forbid, needs training to be that good dog everyone wishes they had. These dogs arent born perfectly trained out the gate. Takes work and if you're not for it, you shouldnt have the animal. if your social life is so important, so much so, you cant take the time to involve your dog AND train him, perhaps it would be best for him to be rehomed with someone who would take the time to work with him and train him and love him. Someone who knows the breed... just saying.


I just love people like you...seriously! Kids and pets and all...you rock.

to the OP...find some training and a real crate (you have no clue what your doing) or find a rescue.


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

whitefawkes said:


> The first time we tried crate training he flipped the bottom lock and tried to push himself out, getting himself stuck on his collar. My boyfriend came home last week to Bear bloody, cut, and with the fur on the top of his nose shredded.


I don't have any first-hand experience dealing with something like this, but reading this thread made me think of this article:

Crate Warning - Dogs that Break Out of Crates

By _simply_ using an escape-proof crate (an aluminum crate made by companies such as *Kustom Krates*), there could still be a risk that your dog could go crazy trying to escape and hurt himself. The above article mentions _additional_ things to do such as *increasing exercise*, *training*, having the dog wear a muzzle while in the crate, and/or providing things for the dog to work at while in the crate (food-filled toys, cow knuckle bones, etc.)

Aside from walks, what sort of exercise and mental stimulation do you provide for Bear? How long is he left alone during the day? What sort of training have you done with him? What sort of training are you actively doing with Bear? Did you do any simple crate exercises with him like in the following video to get him comfortable with being in a crate in the first place? (starting around 1:12)








whitefawkes said:


> The only other option is to find a new owner for Bear, because we can't be around Bear 100% of the time - and (like most people) we do have lives outside of our apartment! Movies, restaurants, _JOBS_ ... we can't sacrifice these things to keep our dog from destroying our HOUSE!


Movies, restaurants, and other such luxuries should be on the sacrifice list, at least for now. Bear needs you. He has needs which currently aren't being met. You made the decision to bring him into your family. With that comes sacrifices and lots of responsibility. His life is in your hands.

From what little has been posted, it doesn't seem as though Bear is receiving enough attention, training, and/or exercise (physical and/or mental). Either way, if you honestly cannot provide everything that Bear needs, the kindest thing to do would be to carefully find him a new home. Any by carefully I mean interviewing and screening potential homes. Do not simply give him away or dump him in a shelter. Another alternative is to try to contact a German Shepherd Rescue near you and offer to keep Bear with you while they post a listing for him and screen applicants to adopt him.

Good luck. I hope things work out for Bear.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

neiltus said:


> *I just love people like you...seriously! Kids and pets and all...you rock.*
> 
> to the OP...find some training and a real crate (you have no clue what your doing) or find a rescue.


 
haha thanks. I wouldnt have it any other way. All the activity makes life interesting.... most of the time.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe you let him go this long without a real crate. Besides the awesome looking one posted above, I definitely agree with others that this pup definitely needs training and lots of it. This breed is highly intelligent, and even though you may be wearing him out physically, his BRAIN is obviously not being stimulated. A behaviorist once told me that if GSD's were human, they would be rocket scientists. Training, exercise, and management really is the key to this breed.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

The recommendations for a strong crate and positive crate training are really good and you should look into them.

Even if you've had dogs before, shepherds are so smart they really thrive on mental stimulation - and I would urge you to look into some of the threads here on that. 

I saw in your original post that you were walking Bear a lot, so it sounds like he's getting some good exercise. Are there any areas where he can run around off leash and still be safe? They really zoom then!

Take a deep breath too, because it sounds like you're in the beginning of the "teen-age years" with Bear and he really needs you now to teach him to be the great dog he is inside! 

Sometimes it seems that people think that "training" must come naturally, but it doesn't! 

Read things here on the forum, even things that don't apply to Bear right now, and you'll develop the skills you need to shape him to be the adult dog you want.

I think if you ignore the posters who simply want to tell you how awful you are and pay attention to those who offer good suggestions you'll soon see results! 

Good luck!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Definitely *heavy duty crate* and CRATE TRAINING GAMES!  See videos above. 
Most dogs will never automatically like their crates, but they will grow to like them. It's up to you to teach them the way.

Get a rubber kong toy with holes for treats. Fill it with treats, cover the holes with peanut butter, put it in the freezer until solid. Give it to him only when he goes in the crate. 
Also, get marrow bones (easily found at your local grocery store) and freeze them; give him one only when he's in the crate. You can also feed all his meals in his crate so he grows to like it more.

Good luck.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

keep in mind, muzzle training may be in your best interest as well. Especially if you get one of the heavy duty crates. Rather try chew treats for when he's in the crate over muzzling but keep in mind, muzzling would prevent him from chewing on the bars and damaging his teeth. Dental work in animals is NOT cheap. I'd much rather crate train and muzzle than have to pay to replace everything destroyed if the special chewing treats in the crate dont work...


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

As others have said, you need a nice, strong crate, both for his safety and your belongings. You can't have a dog and not have a crate. It's the most essential piece of equipment you can have. GSDs and dogs in general natuarlly like to have a small cosy place to call their own.

If he's not used to it, he'll probably cry and scream when you put him in there while you're not home, but over time he should get used to it, especially if you make the crate a positive place (i.e. do not use it for punishment). Give him treats and toys when he goes and stays in the crate.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

RIGHT ON KZoppa, POWER to the SHEPHERDS!!!!!!



KZoppa said:


> The question is not, how good is the dog for me but how good am i for the dog?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You've been left the link to a great heavy duty crate twice. Please check it out as this would solve your problem. It's a very easy fix. Buy the crate, crate the dog, exercise the dog. You can still have a life and go out to eat and go to a movie. A lot of people who crate their dog tend to do this on the days they don't work so that the dog isn't crated all day and all night. There is some sacrifice involved in owning a dog.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I just wanted to add that buying the heavy duty crate and sticking him right in it will not solve the problem but it is one step towards solving the problem. If he is determined on breaking out of a crate, he could injure himself badly so you need to work up to being able to leave him in it.

I also know a dog that could get out of a supposed escape proof crate. 

You need to look into ways to lessen his desire to get out and an to alleviate his anxiety. The booklet I mentioned as well as the crate games mentioned elsewhere are two steps to getting there.


----------



## whitefawkes (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, it's become obvious to me that very few of you know how to read, comprehend, or empathize.
I'm the OP's boyfriend, and the one in charge of MOST of the dog's training, his feeding, and most of his care.
First...
IT'S NOT AN EXERCISE ISSUE.
I don't know how we can make this more clear.
IT'S NOT.

_(* *** Deleted by MODERATOR due to persnonal attacks and insults ***) *_ I exercise Bear (as does the OP) for hours a day. Ok, not minutes. Not 5 groups of ten minutes. Hours. As in, we take Bear for a couple of two hour hikes everyday. Bear gets playtime and training time with us on top of that EVERY DAY. 
And I'm not the type of person that believes in hyperbole. 
It's not an issue of us not wanting to spend time with him. We do. We love to. We love him. 
He shows absolutely NO signs of any other issues. He is in no way aggressive with people or any other dogs. At all. Period. He's also not completely submissive. He's engaging with other dogs (when he makes his DAILY visit to the dog park, which is really less like a visit because he's usually the first dog in, out of the group he's socializing with, and the last to leave), and never once has started a fight, growled, barked, or tried to assert his dominance over another dog in any type of aggressive manner.
Crating-
Ok, I've started to believe that behind these German Shepherd forums and websites lie a population of people stripped of the capability of thinking abstractly, and that answer every problem with "crate".
_*( *** Deleted rude language, swearing ***)*_

Bear was crate trained. He was trained to like his crate (and actually, despite all of the trials and tribulations, still does hang out and sleep in it), and to be comfortable in his crate. He is. I've shut the door on him when he sleeps in the crate when I'm in the room, to get him used to it. No problems there. At all. Ever. 

(I'm really sorry I'm emphasizing this so much...but you people make me angry as **** when you put your egos before your judgement and automatically start flexing your "Look at how much more I know" muscle and all potential for positive instruction goes away) 
Bear will respond correctly to any command he's been taught, and receives extensive (want me to capitalize that too, mush heads?) training every day.
He's been trained to sit at cross-walks automatically. He does it without command. When you roll him a ball, he rolls it directly back to you with his nose. These aren't amazing tricks, but the first one was reached by walking CONSTANTLY _*( *** Deleted by Mod, insulting personal attacks ***) *_ and reaching the point where this skill would be useful, doing it, and repeating ad infinitum. 
We don't have problems with that.
In every other area possible, he is a well behaved dream.
I got him at 3 mos, and at that time, I took him to work with me everyday to get him socialized with the small children I teach. He's wonderful with them.

Next thing...
We got Bear at 3 months from a county animal services shelter. 
Bear is a WGSD.
Not make much sense?
Didn't to us either.
I think that it's possible that we're his second home. As in, he was surrendered by another owner(s).
I think he's going through some VERY stubborn separation anxiety issues.

Oh, here's the other thing...
WE DON'T HAVE LIVES. WE'RE NOT MARTYRING OURSELVES TO CARE FOR THIS ANIMAL. WE DO IT GLADLY. _*GLADLY.*_
I'm not talking about going to the movies or restaurants, people. I could care less.
I AM talking about taking a five minute drive up to 7-11 to get coffee after taking Bear for a miles-long hike, and coming back to find my bed across the room.
I'm talking about leaving him alone for three hours after such a walk, in the crate, and coming home to find that he's bent the bottom bars of his crate, bashed his face into the grating in attempts to escape (wounding himself), and somehow tore all of the carpet in front of the crate down to bare concrete.
Bear is not left alone for very long at all during the course of an average day. ****, on an average day, he's not alone at all! He gets left for, at the absolute most...READ: THIS IS NOT AN AVERAGE DAY, BUT AN EXTREME CIRCUMSTANCE BY OUR STANDARDS _*( *** Deleted, insults *** )*_The longest he was left alone was about *five hours*.
Look, we're having trouble getting him to cope with us not being around, and are seeking solutions to a problem without resorting to abandonment. That's all. 
To those of you whom answered genuinely, with suggestion backed up by experience or research - thank you for your help. 

* *** Last Paragraph Deleted by MOD ****


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Shepherds are more of a lifestyle than a pet. Be honest with yourself. If your dog is doing that much damage when you're out, you're not giving him enough attention. If you walk him 8 hours a day and he still does it, he might need 9... or 24, who knows.
You're right, you shouldn't have to sacrifice your life for your dog, but if you consider spending that much time with your dog a "sacrifice", maybe the dog and your family aren't a good match. 
I spend quite a bit of time with my dogs, but that's not because I'm such an awesome dog owner, I just prefer their company to going "out". (my "out" is out_side_ with the dogs)... The only reason I socialize with people at all is because our dogs are friends (hence my username. A lot of my "friends" don't even know my real name and refer to me as Jax's Mom )


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My guy Jazz sounds very similar to Bear. We had a wire crate and he somehow managed to find a way to escape and destroy everything. We ended up buying metal zip ties and tying all the walls together. That kept him in and when he realized he couldn't get out he stopped trying. 

Your guy sounds like he's even stronger which is why the only solution I see is buying a brand new heavy duty crate and praying it works. By your last post you definitely sound like you're exercising him more than enough. If a new crate doesn't do the trick then the only other options I can think of are medicating him, or finding a doggy daycare if that's financially feasible. I'm sorry you're having a difficult time and I really do wish you all the best and hope you find a method that works. Good luck.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Whitefawkes:

Here are two other suggestions that work with separation anxiety dogs - the first is the medication called Clomipramine or Clomicalm (brand name). He will probably need the higher dose, but this might help take the edge off of the anxiety while you continue to work with him. Clomipramine (generic and much cheaper than brand name Clomicalm) is the only current FDA-approved medication for dogs with separation anxiety. I have used it with my personal dogs and with my foster rescued dogs too. 

The second option is a truck dog box that is very literally indestructible. Here is a link with photos. These are the kind that many police dogs and hunting dogs are transported in and I have never heard of a dog getting out of one of these. There are no bars to bend and wire to mangle. In the house with air conditioning on, he should be quite comfortable. They are expensive, but can be a lifesaver for a dog like yours. 

Dog Boxes | Dog Crates For Hunting in Diamond Plate, Aluminum, Metal

I hope that these offer you some hope.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

removed quote from OP that needed editing, Jean - Admin

Dude, you asked for free advice from a bunch of strangers on the Internet, what level help were you expecting?
I hope flipping out at a bunch of people who don't care about you _all that much_ isn't indicative of the amount of patience you have for your dog.
They make indestructible, escape proof crates for dogs, so since we're not in your living room, that's likely the best advice you're gonna get. If you can't figure out how to deal with your dog, how are you expecting us to?
I'm sure there are trainers around who you can pay to visit your home who would be much more receptive to your cursing and creative use of CAPS LOCK.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

All I can say is WOW.... I don't think calling people stupid and dumb and using fake cuss words is really needed. Yes, some folks on here get a bit carried away at times with the I know more than you routine, BUT, you have come on a public forum to ask for help and without giving exact details, it is more a less guess on what is actually happening.
I also suggested crates, because in the first post there was no mention of using one. Since you did not say" we have used a crate and Bear dug out" etc how was anyone to know that you already have used a crate?
One thing I might possibly add, not trying to pretend that I know anything of course, is in all my years of training and showing and breeding dogs, I do see problems occur when the owners are so reactive to what the dog is doing, it worsens the problem. Just by your last nasty post at 7 am this morning, it shows me you get very agitated very easily and resort to cussing and yelling and telling us we can't comprend what you are saying and how stupid we are. You might want to work with a behaviorist, have one come to your home and see how you both react to the dog and deal with everyday life with the dog. Possibly your over reactions to just helpful posting on the forum is how your react to everything with Bear and he is playing his part with the vibes he is getting from you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Boyfriend of the OP.....Perhaps, if you had come here and calmly and clearly posted the details of what you had already tried to do with Bear - the crate, the exercise, the amount of time Bear was left alone, etc., you would have gotten more informed advice. You were given the best advice on the little information provided. 

After that tirade you posted, who would want to offer you any additional advice? By the way - You're lucky a mod. didn't kick you off for breaking the rules. Maybe you should read them. If my husband ever came onto my forum and spoke for me in such a vile way, I would kick his behind.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well excuse us for giving advice, despite it not being what you wanted to "hear". You have now been given TWO websites regarding a way to contain him when you are not home so he doesnt demolish your place of residence further. Going off the simple lack of information, you were given the best advice we're able to give whether you like it or not. You post on a public forum getting all huffy because we dont have a magic fix all for you that you can just snap your fingers and all is well. Sorry but NOTHING works that way. Get a fairy godmother if you want that kind of fix. First off, you have a puppy. He will be considered a puppy until he's about 2 years old. This breed is slow to mature. Plain and simple and if he's suffering from seperation anxiety, training, medication and more training are about all you can do without dumping him. 

Your PARTNER made it sound like you would rather go out and party it up than do anything with him. Dont come onto a PUBLIC forum and screech at us for not having all the information. Thats not our job to research everything you may or may not do. We gave you advice. Take it or leave it but coming on and insulting us, is not going to make things any easier for you on taking care of Bear. You've made it clear you had no idea what you were getting into. Several people on this board, along with several posters in this thread have YEARS of experience with this breed. Some are heavily involved in various activities with their dogs. they KNOW the tricks. They've been there and done that. 

Sometimes, you just end up with a problem. If your puppy was adopted from a shelter at 3 months old, chances are highly likely he's from a backyard breeder. genetics plays a HUGE role in how they behave and yes, that includes seperation anxiety. Anyone who gets a puppy from a reputable breeder usually has the option to return said puppy to the breeder if for any reason they're unable to keep said puppy so its extremely and i do mean EXTREMELY rare for a puppy from a reputable breeder to end up in a shelter. In fact, that return clause is usually a big deal in your purchase contract. So i really wouldnt be surprised if your landshark is from a BYB and genetics are to blame for his seperation issues. If you've ever coddled him when he fussed in the crate or acknowledged him when he fussed in the crate when he was younger, congrats, you've encouraged the behavior you're experiencing now when you so much as think about going out without him. 

Get a stronger crate. The crates you can buy in petstores wont cut it for the needs you obviously have. I've had a dog chew through a heavy duty plastic crate. In 5 minutes she had a hole big enough to get out. I've had a dog with seperation anxiety so bad, we had to double crate her and muzzle her. A heavy duty crate was stuck into a heavy duty wire crate and then tied in place so she couldnt pop one door open and then break the bars off the second door. She was muzzled while in that crate when we left to prevent chewing her way out and excessive barking. The interior crate was tied closed using 550 cord so it would have made it even harder for her to pop the door open. The outer crate door was also tied closed though not as much. Not once did she escape from that set up. She tried but never succeeded. She destroyed our house before drastic measures kicked in. It wasnt until after she was gone, i found the site i posted with the level 3 crates and i'd never heard of truck boxes until we moved to the east coast because you never see them where i'm from. 

Get off your angry high horse, give the horse some water and take the advice you've been given. We're not stupid. We do know what we're talking about and clearly do have more experience with THIS breed than you do so take a chill pill. You came on here asking us for advice and then get offended and hurt when you dont hear us all saying exactly what you want to hear. Sorry but you should know by now that life doesnt work that way.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Removed quote of OP that needed editing. Jean Admin

What a troll. Dude you want specialized advice? You want someone to come by and solve all your dog problems? Get a trainer, and PAY him for his time and effort. What exactly were you expecting from a bunch of strangers on an online forum? Nobody can solve your dog problems here my friend, all we can do is offer advice. I just hope you don't get this agitated and talk to your girlfriend and dog the way you replied here... I feel sorry for them if you do.

Go get a trainer and let us condescending self-absorbed [insert curse word here] people get on with helping people who don't assume we have to guess their individual circumstances... AND BACK OFF THE CAPS LOCK PLEASE...

You know what, as much as I don't want to say anything else here I just feel bad for the dog so here goes: sounds like he has SA issues - if he is otherwise well-behaved it may not be a training issue but rather a psychological problem that he is suffering from. Patricia McConnell is a very knowledgeable and known dog behaviorist and she has tons of DVD's and written material covering SA (Separation Anxiety). There are of course others to look at but she's the one I would recommend to start with.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ignoring the insults for a moment, have you ever tried putting a large sheet over his crate?

Do note that people posted on this thread to help you and your dog. There are people that are more blunt than others and it was advised that you ignore the comments not helpful to you.
Nobody here is in your house to know exactly what is going on, so we can only go by the information given to us. I didn't see any mention of crates in the first few posts and most of us don't have time sit here and dissect every message.
If you get a particularly long response, pay attention to it because that person put a lot of effort to get a message out to you.
That said, good luck getting anyone else with valuable advice to help you after such an inflammatory post. Take care.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

whitefawkes said:


> The longest he was left alone was about *five hours*.
> Look, we're having trouble getting him to cope with us not being around, and are seeking solutions to a problem without resorting to abandonment. That's all.


I don't envy anyone who's dog has separation anxiety. It's bad for the dog and stressful for the owner's. I guess the first question is, are you sure that's what you're looking at?

The reason I ask is some dogs at this age are destructive when left unsupervised but that's different than having SA. Try to setting up a video camera before you leave, while he's confined to one room. Don't leave for long, just 15-20 minutes. Come home and watch the video. Is he stressed? Panting, whining, crying, barking? Is he frantically jumping on the closed door or pacing? 

Or, is he laying down, then getting up, jumping on the bed, finding something to chew, laying down until that's destroyed...getting up and finding something else to play with but not showing any real signs of anxiety?

If he's really stressed you need to research Separation anxiety. You can put him in a sturdy crate to keep your house safe, but that doesn't stop the anxiety or the stress and neither are healthy for the dog. I think SA is a serious enough problem to warrant either working with a behaviorist or at the very least, reading some good books so you can learn how to manage it.

If he's just being an overzealous 8 month old puppy that isn't ready to be left alone in the house, I think your idea of using the hallway can work and yes, I'd make a door. Don't put anything in the hallway that can hurt him or that he can destroy. No stuffed dog bed, no bowl of water, no food. Just a few good sturdy chew toys. Set up the crate he likes at one end of the hallway so if he wants to go in it he can. Just putting him in a sturdy crate might work too but the hallway would give him more room. I don't think one option is any better than the other. 

He sounds well trained so hopefully this is just a stage and he'll grow out of it. If it's SA you'll have a harder road to walk but that can be helped with time and patience. Like I said, first you have to know what you're dealing with.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If your dog is having separation anxiety, there are meds and behavior modifiication methods that can be tried. It can be tough situation and sometimes difficult to treat. The dog I had with separation anxiety required veterinary care whenever left crated. He could always manage an injury in even a very secure crate. It was not a matter of crate training either. The separation anxiety dog is different from an uncrate trained or under exercised one. I would suggest you search and read about sep anxiety to see if it fits the picture. 

A vet can assist with meds. A behaviorist, if available, can help with behavior mod. Depending on the severity, it can be a commitment.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll just say one quick thing....your drivey dog is not getting enough mental and physical exercise. A dog park is NOT the correct way to exercise your dog. Your dog requires structured mental and physical exercise that a dog park cannot offer. Dog parks are great as a treat, but should NEVER be used to exhaust a dog. It won't work. 

Your "training" is not really structured mental stimulation. Your dog is bored. 

So, your options are to purchase a crate that is sturdy enough to handle your dog, give your dog something to do (chew) while your away while he is in the crate, exercise both mentally and physically more (what your doing is not enough.) OR Find a new home that is willing to commit to doing all these things. 

Good luck.

-Internet stranger who feels bad for your dog Bear.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I had an escape artist though she was not as destructive as bear sounds- she mostly chewed up paper and assaulted my roles of toilet paper and shoes. We bought an aluminum crate exactly like this one Police K9 Equipment Military K9 Working Dog Equipment - Crates. If Bear can get out of this he is one extra special dog and may not be suited for life as a family dog,lol

Also I know for my shepherd when she was younger 2 hour jogs were just not going to cut it for her- she was a needy monster. Structured training was the only thing that wore her out. Why not start some formal sport training whether it be rally, OB, tracking, or whatever you guys can commit to. With some dogs it's not running around that creates calmness but using their minds. I only work 4 hrs. a day so I would leave her with mind toys like kongs and other toys where she had to work to get food while I was gone. Zip tying crates also reinforces them if an aluminum crate is not an option


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Bear sounds like a dog with a lot of special needs. Perhaps that is why his previous owners left him at the shelter? Because of his needs, he is going to need *above average* care. 

As others have said, I would get Bear involved with mental exercise. Sometimes, basic obedience training isn't enough. Have you considered getting involved in some of the dog sports?

I would strongly suggest speaking to a professional about this and putting some of the tips that people have given you in this thread a try. There is a way to get your dog to behave, but it is going to take a vast amount of work. I'd bet anything though, that if you invest 100% into working out his issues...you're going to have a great dog. It's just going to take a lot of patience.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Physical excrcise is one thing. Mental another. 

What are you doing to WORK HIS MIND OUT?

And seriously...look into those crates! Being a jerk isn't gonna get you much advice. Perhaps you should tell your significant other if they want good advice based on elimination of thing you're doing and/or have already done, you need to GIVE THOSE DETAILS. Read her first couple posts. Think lack of info from HER might have been one of the contributing factors there?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Most people here are absolutely wonderful. I'd really like to bitch slap anyone coming on here attacking them right now. I'm sane and doing alright today mainly because of the caring on this site, by this community. Maybe take a breath, and re-evaluate your perception? But then again, some people are just so far out there they'll never get it. (Those people have been eliminated from "my" world... LOL!)
My Jett had SA. I tried to never leave her...it was hard at times.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> this is where you're so wrong and know nothing about dog
> ownership. having a dog is total sacrifice. find a good home
> for your dog. make sure the new owners know sacrifice is what it's all
> about. having a dog is a sacrifice and a total inconvenience. as a responsible owner the sacrifice and inconvenience doesn't matter. besides
> once the dog is trained and socialized it becomes a peice of cake.


Right on! And if what a person is doing isn't working the person needs to use their noodle and figure out what their pup needs and thus what they need to do differently or in addition. The first year makes or breaks a dog.

Hope people with tough dogs don't give-up, cuz there are lots of resources out there.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah im going to go against the grain here and defend the poster. People did go ahead and attack the OP without good information. And their defense was "the OP didn't give enough info". My response would be then don't attack if you don't have enough info. 

Anyways it sounds like the owners are good owners who are trying to do right by their dog and are incredibly frustrated. And thats seems perfectly legitimate considering the damage Bear has done. They are probably dealing with severe separation anxiety and need the help of a good behaviorist.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*I am going to post a public warning to the OP - to that account. Any more posts of that nature will result in a time out. 

For all others, stay on topic and this is not a "sides" issue. This is a DOG issue. 

Jean **
Admin* 

For this dog - get a behaviorist and talk to your vet. People have given some great information about types of crates, the McConnell pamphlet, mental stimulation and (not sure if that's in there) training classes that will utilize your time very well - getting involved in obedience, pup agility, nosework etc, will build a bond and occupy the dog in ways that other things will not. 

Puppies and dogs are turned into shelters all the time for no reason at all other than no longer being wanted. Imagine your anxiety - when someone breaks up with you "hey, it's not you, it's me" that drives people nuts. And you have logic and reason and ways to evaluate information. For this guy...not so much.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

whitefawkes said:


> Ok, it's become obvious to me that very few of you know how to read, comprehend, or empathize.
> I'm the OP's boyfriend, and the one in charge of MOST of the dog's training, his feeding, and most of his care.
> First...
> IT'S NOT AN EXERCISE ISSUE.
> ...


Ignoring all the unnecessary unpleasantness....it appears to me that your dog has separation anxiety issues that you need to work on. Read up on it and/or get a proper trainer. If what you say is true, then you might be spending *too much* time with your dog, which is causing him to get clingy and freak out when you leave him alone.

He's not trying to punish you or annoy you on purpose; his behavior is most likely the result of a panic response. You need to be patient with this.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> *I am going to post a public warning to the OP - to that account. Any more posts of that nature will result in a time out.
> 
> For all others, stay on topic and this is not a "sides" issue. This is a DOG issue.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

a note to the OP and boyfriend...i really do feel that there were inappropriate responses to your original post and so i understand your anger. in order to keep it sane here tho (which it is most of the time, lol), we have to not respond to those inappropriate responses with angry and insulting responses of our own, because this board has some pretty useful rules about bad language and overtly insulting posts. 

there is so much wonderful, useful, knowledgeable info here tho, that it's worth it to just skip over the people who respond with posts that aren't so useful (if you get my drift), and just kinda figure that they're opinions are not useful and concentrate on the ones that are. it's the internet after all. just like in non-virtual life, we have to pick our friends. 

i love your dog, i have a white boy too! sheppies can be a challenge but, you know, there are only two kinds of dogs in the world...german shepherds and those who wish they were.

wishing you good luck with your boy. because all you have to do is take a peek at the urgent section here on the board and you'll see that it's not good out there in the world of rescue. in fact, it's never been worse. take care, and again, good luck!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

and hey, whitefawkes and your bear-boy...i forgot to say welcome to the board!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

we here on this website use crates to prevent our high drive pups/dogs from destroying our houses. I have 3 crates. 

I also use crates because I like a lot of pent up energy from my dog when we train.

There is no 'abstract' thinking to this. I realize your dog eats crates. Look on the equipment forum for a thread where the owner had plexiglass plates installed so her dog would not attempt to eat (and ruin his teeth) on the door. That is about as abstract as it gets.

Now on to your rant-alot of people are spending their time trying to help you with your situation. Stop acting like a jerk and listen to their advice. As a side note...I can't believe your work with children (my subjective opinion).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

@neiltus...name-calling is not permitted on this board. and your "side note" is what's classified here as insulting.

as you can see from the moderator post above...NAME CALLING AND INSULTING ARE NOT PERMITTED ON THIS BOARD.

i think you should get a warning from someone more official than me.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, that got a bit dicey didn't it? I guess we all have try and remember that when asking for advice that we give as much detail as possible, be patient with our expectations of responses and also how we respond to others. Lets all just play well together. 99.9 percent of the pp on here only have good intentions and want to share, seek advice and give advice to help others.


----------

